# 2 drivers/one car? And what insurance is required for UberX in LA?



## chasethecarrot (May 9, 2015)

I've been looking all over here and it looks like 2 drivers can drive the same car for Uber Black, but I'm signing up for UberX- does anyone know, can 2 separate drivers, 2 separate accounts, share one car for UberX?

And what are the insurance requirements? I keep hearing about MetroMile..? Can I get this within a day?

I am purchasing my vehicle tomorrow morning. My background check is approved and everything, as is my husband's- does anyone know, is there any chance we can get insurance and tags and be driving for Uber by Monday? Or if not, how long might it take?

Thanks so much, so lost here!!!!


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

I cannot answer the insurance question but yes 2 drivers can share one vehicle.


----------



## LoneXer (May 30, 2015)

I hope that car is not brand-new and can be used for other things besides Uber


----------



## chasethecarrot (May 9, 2015)

It's an 09 and I need it for my other job as well, no worries!

Thanks!


----------



## UberDesson (Jan 18, 2015)

Don't know about MetroMile yet, but in San Diego, all u need is personal auto insurance that meets CA requirements. Your name and your husband's name must be listed on the insurance document.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Please go to Metromile.com and get a quote. You can get the insurance within minutes. You might even be able to get your coverage tonight and just plug in the vehicle particulars to MM when you get your car tomorrow. You have insurance now right? If so, that of course gives you coverage with your new car. Drive home get online and change to Metromile. Call your present insurance company and tell them you have other insurance and that you want the pro rated refund you may have coming to you. Farmers has just started TNC insurance this week in California.

Early word found in other threads is that it is 8% higher than their conventional coverage. Not bad if that was all there was and you are pleased with farmers coverage. But MM appears to be less than the insurance most who have switched to MM had previously. MM is cheaper than the Geico I had,which was cheaper than State farm which I had for 30 years. Which was idiotic on my part. 30 years of "loyalty" still was more expensive than Geico that I finally switched to. MM charges by the miles, only your personal miles. Miles from ping to drop off are covered by UBER. SO fi your other job does not entail too many miles you might be able to save a good amount over what you have presently. Good luck Ubering.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

UberDesson said:


> Don't know about MetroMile yet, but in San Diego, all u need is personal auto insurance that meets CA requirements. Your name and your husband's name must be listed on the insurance document.


Uberdeeson, you have not switched to MM yet? Does your present carrier know what you are doing with your car? Personal insurance is all you need in any UBER market. That is the problem. TNC coverage is not available in all states yet. But that seems to be changing rapidly. I hope so for those in stgtes without it. And if you are in California and do not have Farmers or MM you are playing with the devil. ymmv


----------



## UberDesson (Jan 18, 2015)

Been thinking of switching to MM but havent got to it yet. I read just the basics of it not the whole nine yards


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

UberDesson said:


> Been thinking of switching to MM but havent got to it yet. I read just the basics of it not the whole nine yards


Please go to www.metromile.com now, and come back with your quote. It takes about a whopping 3 minutes.
I pay .043 cents a personal mile with a monthly of 31.86 with their max coverages and 500 deductible.


----------



## UberDesson (Jan 18, 2015)

frndthDuvel said:


> Please go to www.metromile.com now, and come back with your quote. It takes about a whopping 3 minutes.
> I pay .043 cents a personal mile with a monthly of 31.86 with their max coverages and 500 deductible.


How many miles a day or week or month do u drive? Only $31.86/month? WOW... thought it would be around $100-$200 a month


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

UberDesson said:


> How many miles a day or week or month do u drive? Only $31.86/month? WOW... thought it would be around $100-$200 a month


That is the minimum charge. On top of that is the cost per personal mile. It really does not matter what I drive,how many miles a month do YOU drive. The first month I had it, I drove about 2500 miles. Approx half of that was UBER miles. That left me about 1250 personal miles . My monthly was about 87 for that month or so. The next month guarantees were gone, I quit driving basically. My insurance went down to about 60 for that month. My Geico was approximately 108 per month. If you go on a long road trip you are only charged the maximum of 150 miles per day. The relief I felt immediately was a greater high than saving money. Now if you are young with accidents or points it will of course be higher. go get the quote.


----------



## UberDesson (Jan 18, 2015)

frndthDuvel said:


> That is the minimum charge. On top of that is the cost per personal mile. It really does not matter what I drive,how many miles a month do YOU drive. The first month I had it, I drove about 2500 miles. Approx half of that was UBER miles. That left me about 1250 personal miles . My monthly was about 87 for that month or so. The next month guarantees were gone, I quit driving basically. My insurance went down to about 60 for that month. My Geico was approximately 108 per month. If you go on a long road trip you are only charged the maximum of 150 miles per day. The relief I felt immediately was a greater high than saving money. Now if you are young with accidents or points it will of course be higher. go get the quote.


Oh Ok, misunderstood your post. Not bad still. Still less than $100. Thx for the explanation and advice.


----------

